# Has anyone wired a minn kota deckhand to a foot pedal button



## hookedontronics (Jan 25, 2013)

I picked up an anchor drop button from here. https://www.goodboatgear.com/detail/7159/%20Windlass%20Control%20Switches

hoes anyone know how to wire this to my minn kota deckhand wiring?


----------



## kofkorn (Jan 25, 2013)

Do you have any schematic for the switch? Is it a Single Pole or Double Pole? 

Based on what I can see, that switch is only rated for 5A, which is likely undersized for the deckhand application, as the deckhand requires a 10ga wire. I'm guessing that it will pull somewhere near 20A. 

You will likely need to wire in a relay to be able to handle that current draw. 

If it is a single pole double throw (SPDT) switch(Up& Down), you will need to buy two SPDT relays to use it.

Can you provide a little more detail about the switch (which model, what ratings, and type (DPDT, SPDT etc) and where you plan on wiring it? Are you only using the anchor down switch and the original button for the up? 

Let me know and I may be able to help a bit more.


----------



## shawnfish (Jan 25, 2013)

hookedontronics said:


> I picked up an anchor drop button from here. https://www.goodboatgear.com/detail/7159/%20Windlass%20Control%20Switches
> 
> hoes anyone know how to wire this to my minn kota deckhand wiring?




PM your email, i have a diagram from mine. there all the same besides the 40 wich has a switch on the cover and a corded remote switch but it shouldnt make a difference....


----------



## shawnfish (Jan 25, 2013)

my mistake....i did have one but cant find the folder,sorry....i called minnkota and within 5 mins the lady had my manual and diagram emailed to me. AWESOME customer service, humminbirds is awesome too!!!


----------



## JMichael (Jan 25, 2013)

Someone posted the schematic for one of those last week I think. It showed a DPDT switch on the schematic as well as an interrupt switch on the up circuit. The link for the switch you posted even states that it must be used in conjunction with a solenoid.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## kofkorn (Jan 28, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the back of the switch? Need to know what kind it is before we can help out with the wiring.


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 29, 2013)

it should come in tomorrow, i'll post a picture when i get it


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 29, 2013)

Anchor button


----------



## kofkorn (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, So you've got a simple SPST (single pole, single throw) switch. This will give you the option to either lower or raise, not both. 

I've made a diagram that allows you to lower the anchor when you step on the switch. This will allow you to use the original switch to raise (or lower) the anchor. You will need two relays: 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PHLQJW/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

The reason you need two relays, is that you need to connect and disconnect the ground separately. If not, either the motor wouldn't work, or when you operate the stock switch, you would generate a short circuit. 

Anywho, take a look at this and let me know if you have any questions:




Good luck!


----------



## hookedontronics (Jan 30, 2013)

thank you soo much!


----------

